# Hydraulic Clutch Conversion



## rlitcher (Oct 19, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a hydraulic clutch replacement kit that has been installed on a 1968. I've seen several reviews of different brand offerings which make we wonder about the claims of easy installation and good pedal feel. I've looked at American Powertrain, Silver Sport, and Mcleod (they don't include Pontiac and won't guarantee a fit).

I have concerns with multiple posts about very hard clutch pedals which is what I am trying to avoid. I want a more modern feel to go with a more modern 5 speed.

Thanks


----------



## JamesGTO66 (Jun 16, 2020)

Hey did you ever get a response? What did you end up going with? Just purchased a 66 manual. I havent put it back together yet to see how the clutch feels


----------



## pilot737 (Jul 26, 2018)

I have a 67 with 4-speed. Considering a hydraulic clutch conversion. Any suggestions?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

pilot737 said:


> I have a 67 with 4-speed. Considering a hydraulic clutch conversion. Any suggestions?


I have never installed a hydraulic clutch set-up, only use mechanical. However, from what I read, there are many kits.

My take is that you want to purchase a complete kit from a reputable/experienced seller that has a good tech department. I think where people get into trouble is when they try to save money and cobble a set-up together using mis-matched parts. I read the previous post about hard pedal. Hard pedal would happen if a mis-matched hydraulic master cylinder bore/stroke was not correctly spec'd for the hydraulic throw-out bearing.

The next problem area I see in this kind of installation has got to do with the clutch type selected and the hydraulic kit chosen. The pressure plate comes in different flavors with regards to the plate's fingers - flat, raised, three-finger. Of course you have the diaphragm style, Long style, and Borg & Beck style of pressure plates which all offer different "finger" styles that the throw-out bearing will be pushing in on, as well as each can have higher pressures as they are built to hold/clamp the disc down tight for no slippage. Some of the finger styles require a specific matching surface found on the throw-out bearing and if mis-matched, problems arise.

The expansion of the hydraulic throw-out bearing has a specific expansion length, so you need to do some measuring from the bellhousing to the pressure plate fingers so you get the needed throw from the throw-out bearing to push in the fingers on the pressure plate and get a clean release of the clutch disc. I am sure that you will see different measurements when using a single disc versus a double disc clutch application. You would want a kit that has a means to make/get the correct distance needed to match your pressure plate type. I also assume you would require some form of pedal stop so as not to over extend the throw-out bearing's inward push on the pressure plate's fingers. I also assume that this stop might need to be adjustable so when the clutch disc wears, you can adjust for this and get the clutch engagement spec's correct and avoid clutch slipping.

I don't see any pedal problems in what I viewed as the pedal appears to connect directly to the pushrod that activates the hydraulic master cylinder, but how the master is positioned/located/mounted seems to vary based on kit selected - so that needs to be considered and thought out.









Convert From A Mechanical to a Hydraulic Clutch


We detail a step-by-step installation of a hydraulic clutch system into a classic Chevy, our 1969 Camaro project car. Check out how to convert from a mechanical system!




www.superchevy.com


----------

